# Solitary Dwarf Gouramis?



## keithrocks (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a solitary Blue Dwarf Gourami. Does he require other Gouramis to be happy or is it OK to keep him solitary?


----------



## snooze (Apr 10, 2008)

I had to separate my two dwarf gouramis (yellow) because one constantly bullied the other. Both appeared to be very happy in their respective tanks, but they were not alone (both tanks contained Corydoras, tetras, etc.). I think you can keep him solitary, but I am not an expert.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

I have found most success with having two-three females and one male. Otherwise fighting or severe chasing all the time.

That said I gave up on gouramis when eventually they all got dropsy or some other internal parasite. No other fish (rainbows, tetras of many kinds, swordtails, cories, danios, endlers, etc.) I've ever had any issue with. Just gouramis.


----------



## keithrocks (Jul 20, 2009)

snooze said:


> I had to separate my two dwarf gouramis (yellow) because one constantly bullied the other. Both appeared to be very happy in their respective tanks, but they were not alone (both tanks contained Corydoras, tetras, etc.). I think you can keep him solitary, but I am not an expert.


I quess I wasn't real clear. By solitary I meant he was the only gourami. he is in a tank with 5 Tiger barbs and 5 Zebra Danios, 1 molly (more to be added) and 2 otos.


----------

